# My Fruits and Other Animals



## Earion (Oct 22, 2014)

*Carrox*







*Fravocado*







*Hippotato*







... και πολλά άλλα εδώ: *Animal Food: My Series of Animals Crossed with Fruits and Vegetables*


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2014)

...
Their fruits and other foodimals :



daeman said:


> Και όμως είναι. Ιδού τα λυτά εδέσματα, the foodimals:
> Mosquitoast, Buttertoad, Shrimpanzee, *Hippotatomus*, Crabcake, Cantelope, Peanut Butter and Jellyfish, Apple Pie-thon, Wild Scallion, Double Bacon Cheespider, Bananostrich, Flamango, Wildabeet, Watermelophant, Meatbalrus, Fruit Cockatiel, Sasquash, Cucumbird, Eggplanatee, Marshmallow, Tomato, Buffaloaf, Susheep, Subwhale, Pearl, Lemmin, Kiwi, the sauce-curdling Tacodile Supreme, and Barry:
> 
> 
> ...



And then some more. Animals, but crossbred: *Φωτομιξογενή όντα. Crossbreeds*.


----------

